# I'm making my 1st batch of jerky. help, please.



## luvs (Oct 20, 2004)

i read over bunches of recipes, and i have come up with a pretty tasty marinade, if i don't say so myself. my beef is in the freezer to firm up for slicing, so i have that all covered. but i'm uncertain as to how long i should leave it in the marinade. and should i pat it dry before it goes into the oven? any idea of the best temperature and drying time?
it's thin beef, very. i've seen recipes that called for hours and hours, and temps from 150 to 250. 
any thoughts from experienced jerky-makers?
thanks!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2004)

I've never made jerky, so I did a search to try to find what you needed.  I found lots of sites.  Here are 2 that should cover what you need:

http://www.jollytec.com/jerky.htm
http://www.microwebtech.com/

One of them says to marinate at least 8 hours, and the other says 24 hours.   I didn't notice how long they each said to dry it.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks, barbara; i'm going to check those links out right now... 
okay, update. i checked both out and got a pretty good idea of the proper temp. from the link the second one provided about food safety. the drying times varied somewhat, but were similar enough for me to have a guide to go by. and now i know how to test the jerky for doneness. thanks!


----------



## Otter (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got back from our semi-annual trip to a little country butcher shop that has great meats. This time, I decided to try their beef jerky, and it was awesome. Here's the ingredients in order: beef, salt, water, sugar, msg, pepper, garlic powder, sodium nitrite and potassium sorbate. Those last two sort of let the air out of the balloon, but I'm sure they are to increase shelf life


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

yum, otter!
well, the beef jerky came out great. afew pieces were dry, but the rest had a great flavor and texture.
then... disaster struck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




her name is Mom. 
i had put the pans in the (cold) oven till i got some jars to store my jerky in. she watched me put them in; she watched me get her a piece of jerky from one so she could taste it. 
then Dad yells up the stairs, 'i think your jerkey is done.'
'it;s BEEN done for HOURS, Dad, geez. leave it alone.'
i go downstairs a few minutes later, and as i reach the kitchen, my Mom said, 'was that oven supposed to be on or off.'
i said, 'off. you know that i just had it in there cause of the cats. WHY?'
and then i looked at my previously beautifully done jerkey. it looked like little slivers of burnt bacon. i burst into tears. 
it seems my Mom turned the oven on and cooked someting in it while my jerky was still in there.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 21, 2004)

Aw, luvs!!!  At least you know you were on the right track....so.....DO IT AGAIN!!!!  It will be even better this time!


----------



## Otter (Oct 21, 2004)

luvs, moms will be be moms. I'll trade you even up - mine for yours - "with a player to be named later" - sports talk  -


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

i'm starting over again tomorrow, audeo. and this time i will put the sheets on a lower rack where they can be seen more easily and leave the oven light on should i chooses to store it in there. 

otter, Moms WILL be Mom's, lol. (you'd better take a jacket!', she'll say. 'it's chilly out!' she'll return with one of my wool winter coats, a scarf, and gloves and insist that i at least put the coat on. this is when it's 91 degrees out, mind you.
gotta love 'er.


----------

